# The best Dragon?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Which DVD Siegfried has the best dragon?
:tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Best looking or best sung?:lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> Best looking or best sung?:lol:


Looking ..............


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’m not a great connoisseur of dragons but I’ll have stab at making a decision sometime in the future. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe it would be better to ask which has the worst dragon? :lol:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Best looking: none of them. Worst is probably the recent LePage Met production, where the dragon looks like a balloon drifted off from the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade.









For some reason, designers tend to do better with the brief dragon appearance in _Das Rheingold_. Witness the same LePage production. Though highly stylized, this dragon is certainly more impressive.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks great compared to the old Levine Ring's dragon/


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The ROH Ring wasn't released on DVD so it doesn't count, but I like what they did with the 'dragon'. It was a terrifying monster, see pictures from Siegfried and Rheingold below.

















N.


----------

